# Power Supply detector?



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Just wondering if there is any software to detect what power supply you have. I have a laptop so don't plan on opening it.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

No, there isnt.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

are the psu's either the battery or the external adapter? both of which will have the specs wrote on them.


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Where do I look on the adapter? There are a lot of codes and numbers.

AC ADAPTOR MODEL: PA3237U-1ACA
Input: 100-240V


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i had a quick look using google and from what i can see it's output is
19V 3.24A
which would make it about 65W. but if you need a replacement adapter just google the adapter model number (PA3237U-1ACA) and you'll get loads of hits.


----------

